

PG's comments on $150k funding offer - neurotech1
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/02/01/y-combinators-paul-grahahttp://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/02/01/y-combinators-paul-graham-on-the-150k-per-start-up-offer/m-on-the-150k-per-start-up-offer/

======
lifestyleigni
This was posted already here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2167100>

